# Router Fence??? Need to build one!!



## ornan (Feb 7, 2008)

I am currently looking to build a router fence.
The materials I have are 3/4 MDF and 3/4 Birch 13 ply plywood.
What type of jointery? What type of Hardware? Where do I start??
Its all so confusing, Can anybody give me a link or an inkling of step by step plans for this simple yet confusing project?



Thanking you in advance

Ornan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ornan

Here's easy one to make, a step by step how to.


http://wealdentool.com/acatalog/tips_24.html

=========


ornan said:


> I am currently looking to build a router fence.
> The materials I have are 3/4 MDF and 3/4 Birch 13 ply plywood.
> What type of jointery? What type of Hardware? Where do I start??
> Its all so confusing, Can anybody give me a link or an inkling of step by step plans for this simple yet confusing project?
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bob,

Excellent site, I bookmarked it.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I have to echo Ken's words. Lots of people come here asking about how to build their table. If everyone took a look at this tutorial, they would see very well detailed steps in the process. As Bob has said, the correct table is what works best for your needs. -Derek


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is what you need to know to build a good router fence: It must be square to the table. There are many types of fences and they all work. Different jobs require different set ups, and you can see many nice versions in the postings on the forums.


----------

